
Tell dang/HN: &lt;&gt; Title tags shouldn't be escaped twice - gburt
See for example, the title tag here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10433793
======
Mz
Clickable:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10433793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10433793)

------
ankit84
That could be because of article scrapping returned &lt;. It's safe to encode,
as sometime you may get < char.

------
gburt
For the record, this has been fixed.

